# Is this a good HT system? Expert advice please! :)



## MLGamer (Feb 10, 2013)

All,

I am creating a home theater as part of finishing my 1900 square foot basement. I have been shopping for the right system for some time and believe I have landed on the most bang for my buck. I would like your opinion as it will help to shape mine. First, a few factoids:

1. My budget for speakers (JUST speakers) is $4000.
2. I will be using my home theater as follows: 80% movies, 15% gaming, 5% music
3. The biggest challenge with my basement is the open floor plan (see attached). Any acoustical tips are appreciated.

And the equipment is...
FR, FL - Paradigm SE 3
Center - Paradigm SE Center
Subs (2) - Paradigm SE Sub
In-ceiling surrounds (4) - Paradigm Designer Series: AMS-150R-SM

Total cost from dealer: $3269.00

Other decisions already made
1. Oppo BDP-103
2. Denon AVR-X4000
3. Panasonic TCP65ST60 65" plasma

Thanks eveyrbody!!!!!


----------



## dougc (Dec 19, 2009)

You can never know for sure until it all gets connected, but your subs will most likely be happier in the corners. It looks like a great layout so far.


----------



## MLGamer (Feb 10, 2013)

Dougc,

Thanks for the response. I have heard it both ways: put the subs on opposing walls, put the subs in the corners. Does anyone else have a thought on this?

~MLGamer


----------



## phillihp23 (Mar 14, 2012)

Well, like it was stated the sub placement can differ room to room. Really depends on the floor plan and acoustics of the room. I know in my room i put the subs in the back two corners. Then I later moved them toward the front about halfway toward the front on the side walls. In the end I wired the front and put them on each side of the center channel. And there I have really noticed the differance and increase of LFE.

Maybe wire the sides and Front so you have flexability later. That is if you dont have the ability to test it out before the walls are closed up.


----------



## phillihp23 (Mar 14, 2012)

What are you planning to do in the back of the room to seperate the theater with the rest of the basement?
Walling it off or some other type of seperation like heavy curtains?

The dimensions of the theater room area may help others give ideas for a way to seperate the room off. HxWxD


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

MLGamer said:


> Dougc,
> 
> Thanks for the response. I have heard it both ways: put the subs on opposing walls, put the subs in the corners. Does anyone else have a thought on this?
> 
> ~MLGamer


Having just one sub in my setup I found placed next to the wall close to my two main listening positions worked best. I have a living room setup so my options were a bit limited but nearfield works quite well.


----------



## dougc (Dec 19, 2009)

Placing the subs in the corners will often increase the sound by several db, sometimes too many. I did some experimenting with my subs last night as I am also planning a remodel and build for my new subs. I didn't meter my results, but there is a very large increase in LFE when I moved one of the subs to each of the corners of the room. I left the other one front center where it has always been while my son switched the signal from the stationary sub in the middle as I rolled the other sub around the room to find the "sweet" spot.

In regard to having the sub next to you, near-field, I tried this as well. I discovered a loss of LFE when I put the sub next to my listening position, or about 4" from the couch pointing at the couch. What I liked about this position is that I could "feel" the sub the most there - A LOT more.


----------



## Horrorfan33 (Jun 11, 2013)

That looks like a great plan..Ever think about a projector?..Your front wall looks like a great candidate for a nice 120" screen  and, for the same price of that plasma, you could get a very nice projector and screen :T


----------



## hjones4841 (Jan 21, 2009)

Horrorfan33 said:


> That looks like a great plan..Ever think about a projector?..Your front wall looks like a great candidate for a nice 120" screen  and, for the same price of that plasma, you could get a very nice projector and screen :T


I agree, but remember that light control is necessary for a projector.


----------



## MLGamer (Feb 10, 2013)

phillihp23 said:


> What are you planning to do in the back of the room to seperate the theater with the rest of the basement?
> Walling it off or some other type of seperation like heavy curtains?
> 
> The dimensions of the theater room area may help others give ideas for a way to seperate the room off. HxWxD


My wife wants to keep the space between the billiards room and the home theater open. The dimensions of the theater room are 19' 9" x 21' 7"; however, if you take into consideration the open area to the billiards room, the dimensions expand to approximately 37' x 21'.

Thanks,

MLGamer


----------



## MLGamer (Feb 10, 2013)

dougc said:


> Placing the subs in the corners will often increase the sound by several db, sometimes too many. I did some experimenting with my subs last night as I am also planning a remodel and build for my new subs. I didn't meter my results, but there is a very large increase in LFE when I moved one of the subs to each of the corners of the room. I left the other one front center where it has always been while my son switched the signal from the stationary sub in the middle as I rolled the other sub around the room to find the "sweet" spot.
> 
> In regard to having the sub next to you, near-field, I tried this as well. I discovered a loss of LFE when I put the sub next to my listening position, or about 4" from the couch pointing at the couch. What I liked about this position is that I could "feel" the sub the most there - A LOT more.


Two questions from the new guy: what is "LFE" and what is "near-field"?

~MLGamer


----------



## MLGamer (Feb 10, 2013)

Hello,

My ceilings are only 8' high. Is the idea of a projector feasible? Also, I am all about picture quality. Will the return on investment provide me with similar or better picture quality?

Thanks,

MLGamer


----------



## MLGamer (Feb 10, 2013)

hjones4841 said:


> I agree, but remember that light control is necessary for a projector.


hjones4841,

Tell me about light control please.

MLGamer


----------



## MLGamer (Feb 10, 2013)

All,

I appreciate all the replies regarding sub placement. This is a very important topic for consideration; That being said, the original question was regarding the equipment I am considering with the following parameters:

1. My budget for speakers (JUST speakers) is $4000.
2. I will be using my home theater as follows: 80% movies, 15% gaming, 5% music
3. The biggest challenge with my basement is the open floor plan (see attached). Any acoustical tips are appreciated.

And the equipment is...
FR, FL - Paradigm SE 3
Center - Paradigm SE Center
Subs (2) - Paradigm SE Sub
In-ceiling surrounds (4) - Paradigm Designer Series: AMS-150R-SM


Read more: http://www.hometheatershack.com/for...ystem-expert-advice-please.html#ixzz2b7GwnmKh


----------



## Horrorfan33 (Jun 11, 2013)

My ceiling is only 8' high as well and my 100" screen is looking small now :bigsmile:
Excellent picture can be easily obtained with a nice projector and screen combo, for less then the plasma you are looking at..and, where you sitting, a 1080p projector would look amazing!!
Check these out..

1080p 2D and 3D projector--
http://www.amazon.com/Epson-PowerLi...id=1375735647&sr=1-28&keywords=1080+projector

120" fixed screen--
http://www.amazon.com/Elite-Screens...8&qid=1375735186&sr=8-1&keywords=fixed+screen

Total cost for a 120" screen and projector with 3D capabilites= $2,100

Of course there are better projectors for a couple more bucks, but this a great combo, I'm sure you would be very pleased with


----------

